# 69 GTO Project Update



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is the latest project update video. Finally got the engine and transmission installed. Hopefully I will have her cranked up this weekend arty:

1969 GTO Project Update - YouTube


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd better see and hear some video..... 


arty:

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hopefully I will get it fired up this Saturday..... more videos are coming


----------



## johnW (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, I thought I had a 69 GTO but I know it had hideaway headlights. Did they make them with and without that.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yessir, hideaways were an option. My GTO doesn't have them.

Bear


----------



## johnW (Feb 17, 2013)

Man I wish I had kept that car!! It had hideaway headlights, tach on the hood, lockout shifter and air with I think a 400 big block. Good Grief


----------

